# Nosey Rosie, the "bad" kitty



## katdad (Jun 13, 2013)

Last year as my beloved RJ was growing old, we adopted (or were adopted by) a little shorthair who was a stray but soon became family. Bobby's a sleek black "teenager" now.

What Bobby didn't expect that he'd soon have a stepsister, Cali the calico, who strayed into our hearts during Christmas. She's still a kitten but is growing. Here's Cali yawning and Bobby unimpressed. Naturally the cats have taken the whole sofa as theirs:



A better pic of Bobby, relaxing:



My girlfriend has nicknamed Cali "Nosey Rosie" because she gets into everything! We have to latch the bathroom door, a typical maneuver that cat-owned humans often use. I walk into the kitchen, Cali's there. My girlfriend goes to get a soda or change clothes, Cali's there. And of course, she "helps" us type on our laptops, choosing different keys that we might have, and always managing to find something that totally blanks the screen or wipes out what we've just typed.

Both cats are a treasure but we all 3, Bobby included, will be glad when Cali's outgrown her intense Nosey Rosie phase. Are we lucky or what?


----------



## Jetlaya67 (Sep 26, 2012)

They are looking so good! They are living the life!


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Katdad,
I'm so happy that RJ approved of Bobby, before he was called home to The Bridge, and so happy that Bobby has a buddie!
Gorgeous Cats! 
Sharon


----------



## katdad (Jun 13, 2013)

Yes, when Bobby first came into the house, as a stray, he was deferential to aging RJ and never fought with him. He was absolutely on "probation" at first and my girlfriend and I had agreed reluctantly that if RJ was shoved around, Bobby would have to go.

But thankfully, Bobby and RJ were pals. And RJ in fact instructed Bobby in how to be a nice indoor kitty and to behave. At least it seemed so.


----------



## cat owner again (Dec 14, 2012)

What a sweet story and your kitties look very happy.


----------



## katdad (Jun 13, 2013)

Sad addition to this thread. Our beloved Bobby has left us for the Rainbow Bridge (Apr 18). See my thread in the RB section.


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

Oh Nooooo:'( Not Bobby now, too...
(((HUGS))) and Prayers, 
Sharon


----------

